# htop problem



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

I installed htop.
But typing htop in terminal got this error:

```
Error: could not read procfs (compiled to look in /compat/linux/proc).
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Dec 2, 2010)

A google search for "freebsd+linprocfs" displayed [thread=10352]this thread[/thread] as grouped under the third result. It should solve your problem.


----------

